# 27 tires 2" Lift Photos Please?



## BernardB (Jan 30, 2011)

I dont really need the lift, But wouldnt mind some extra Clearance. Id like to see how it looks running 27" tires with a 2" lift. SO if you got any photos send em this way please!!


----------



## Rusty (May 7, 2009)

Here is mine when I had 27" mudlites and a two inch lift. I am just up the road from you in Regina.


----------



## fstang24 (Jan 9, 2010)

that looks real nice rusty, how you like those xtr tires?


----------



## BernardB (Jan 30, 2011)

ahh finaly a local, I like the way the lift looks with 27's as well, I am convinced. Where do you ride around here??


----------



## BernardB (Jan 30, 2011)

last question, I got 12 wides on the back with 212 itp rims.. should i run a small spacer?


----------



## Mudforce (Dec 11, 2009)

No you will be fine, no rubbing.


----------



## BernardB (Jan 30, 2011)

good 2 know, I think ill try without them, and get some in abit. I abit wider stance.


----------



## 2010Bruterider (Jun 20, 2010)

i've got photos of my bike w/ 27" silverbacks and a 2" lift. You can see them in the gallery. I've tried to move one over here, but i can't figure it out. I ran the 12" rears with no issues.


----------



## JD GREEN (Mar 11, 2010)

I've got a two inch rdc lift and 27" bighorns and no spacers and it never rubs.


----------



## Injected (Mar 21, 2010)

I have 27 xtr's on itp rims with HL springs set on the lowest(softest) setting with no rubbing, not even close


----------



## THACKER (May 23, 2010)

Had 12.5 wide laws they didn't rub


----------



## Rusty (May 7, 2009)

I really like the XTRs but with the wet spring I thought I better upgrade to 30" silverbacks. I put these on so far and no rubbing.


----------



## BernardB (Jan 30, 2011)

Ya im not worried about rubbing, I got em on already with no lift, just wanted 2 see how it looked.


----------



## skid (Jun 18, 2009)

BernardB said:


> ahh finaly a local, I like the way the lift looks with 27's as well, I am convinced. Where do you ride around here??


 You flat landers can probably see each others houses from your front doors. LOL. Hey bernardB did you grow up in wayburn? Just asking cause thats were my wifes from.


----------



## 2010Bruterider (Jun 20, 2010)

Here a couple of pics with the 27's and 2" HL lift. Any my son'n'law runs 30 backs on ITP 212's on his 09 with a 2" Extreme lift, with no rubbing at all.


----------



## lylevivian (Mar 4, 2011)

Has anyone tried a 2" lift with highlifter springs, or will it put the cv joints in too much of a bind.


----------



## RWRIGHT (Jan 7, 2010)

2" Lift 1" wheel spacers 27" tires (soon to be 28 or 29.5")... with these wheels and wheel spacers this baby is WIDE!!!!! but love the wideness because it took all my tippyness away.


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

little blurry - 27" laws, HL 2"


----------



## BernardB (Jan 30, 2011)

yes i did skid, And if she is under 40 there is a 99% chance my mom taught her. Its a small place id prolly know the name forsure


----------



## BernardB (Jan 30, 2011)

O btw.. Big fan of the look.. and will be nice when i go bigger tires. Gunna go with RDC in acouple weeks me thinks.


----------



## BernardB (Jan 30, 2011)

Just orderd the RDC 2" lift.. cannot wait


----------



## bruteguy750 (Oct 25, 2012)

phreebsd said:


> little blurry - 27" laws, HL 2"


Were you running wheel spacers in those pics. I also am ordering a 2" lift with stock wheels and 27" tires. Can't decide between 1.5" or 1" spacers.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

^ No.


----------



## joshwyle (Jul 25, 2011)

bikes look great. it may just be the pic or maybe the clearance is different but i hav a 05 750 without a lift on 28' dirt devil ll's but those dont really appear to be any taller than my brute. at the bottom of my foot plastic mine measures 15 inches. i kno my tires are an inch bigger and thats not my actual clearance but just wondering i guess, are the 05 750's higher?


----------



## 05prairie360 (Nov 2, 2012)

Here's my beater 360 with 27x10 in front 27x12 in rear. 2" lift and 1.5" spacers all around.


----------



## bruteguy750 (Oct 25, 2012)

Polaris425 said:


> ^ No.


Thanks


----------



## wfocf (Mar 8, 2012)

i have 27s an and had 28.5 on 14s without a lift never rubbed . cant go wrong with rdc paul makes some great stuff


----------



## bruteguy750 (Oct 25, 2012)

Don't know how to post a pic in a reply but you can look in my photos and see 27" tires and 2" lift


----------

